# Slow shutter release HELP.  Canon 60D



## Pandion (May 18, 2013)

So, I'm feeling like an idiot.  In auto mode everything works just fine.  But when I change into Tv, Av, or M (don't know about others); when I press the shutter release the view screen goes black (normal I believe as I hear the shutter "open") & then nothing happens until I press the shutter release a second time.  I've been following along with some 60D training videos online & I'm doing exactly what the instructor's doing on screen.  Which tells me somewhere along the line I changed a setting I don't know about, and thus don't know how to change back.  I'm sure someone out there is going to know exactly what I'm doing & I'd appreciate any advice.  It doesn't seem to have any relation to focus modes, flash settings, shutter speed or aperture settings, drive settings, or any other of the normal settings.  It's almost like it thinks I'm using a remote of some sort, but I'm not.  Which doesn't mean I haven't changed it by mistake just familiarizing myself with the settings.  Thanks all.


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 18, 2013)

First off, what camera are you using?


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 18, 2013)

Scratch that....


----------



## DGMPhotography (May 18, 2013)

It might be a mode. Check the menus, and reset everything to default if you can. Also, read your camera manual. Everything you need to know about your camera is in there. Read it, re read it, and memorize it!


----------



## Light Guru (May 18, 2013)

Sounds like you have mirror lockup turned on. 

http://www.digitalcameraworld.com/2...up-the-easy-way-to-get-sharp-close-up-photos/


----------



## Pandion (May 18, 2013)

Hey Guru,  thanks for the advise.  In my mind I vaguely remember seeing a setting for that but I couldn't remember what it was.  So when you recommended it I was sure it would solve the problem.  Strangely, it didn't. At which point I gave up and just reset my camera in the configuration section, and that did solve my problem.  So it must have been a setting somewhere, but now I'll never know which one.  I don't know if it's possible for this to happen in cameras, but sometimes with computers you have to reboot them for any change to take effect.  I'm wondering if it just didn't accept my mirror lock change.  In either case, thanks for the help.

DGM, thanks for the input.  I tried looking through the manual, but not knowing what I was looking for, it didn't help me much.  I'm more of a visual learner, with is why I'm taking the tutorial.  In the end, the rest you recommended solved the problem.  I was hoping to avoid it so I'd learn what I did wrong, now I'll never know.  But I can take pictures again , and that's more important.


----------



## Flare (May 18, 2013)

Just a guess but do you have a memory card installed.


----------



## o hey tyler (May 18, 2013)

Light Guru said:


> Sounds like you have mirror lockup turned on.
> 
> Mirror Lock-up: the easy way to get sharp, close-up photos | Digital Camera World



^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Alimac1 (May 18, 2013)

You haven't switched it to a delayed shutter setting have you?


----------

